# Went fishing 3 times last week and 95% of my bass were on the bottom until twilight.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I caught 26 bass on 3 trips last week. A few were in the 2.5lb class but nothing photo worthy. I was having all my luck dragging jigs and worms on bottom with a few on topwater at dusk. That New moon really jacked up the topwater bite for me. After weeks of slamming them on topwater it just died with the New moon. I did lose my bass of the year last week on a buzzbait in the heavy pads after she jumped. But the bites were few and far between on topwater last week. After dark i was having success using a 10" power worm with a cone weight and salmon beads to add a little clicking sound in the dark to entice them. Black and blue worm on a 5/0 offset worm hook with 1/8 oz weight with a bead above and below the weight.

Did u guys notice a drop off in topwater action with the New moon as well?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes the smallies did the same on the Ohio also. Starting to pick back up now. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

other then creek smallies, i havent gotten any pond bass at all to sniff my buzzbait! Sucks but itll pick back up as soon as those nights start getting a little longer!
You gottem dialed in man! And have had an impresive summer(from following your posts).


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Saugeyefisher. As soon as i started feeling too good about this season i was brought back to reality by having 4 bass over 4lbs including bass of the year come unbuttoned during the fight since July 4th. Its been a brutal stretch but Im looking forward to the fall when they put the feedbag on.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Pigsticker said:


> Thanks Saugeyefisher. As soon as i started feeling too good about this season i was brought back to reality by having 4 bass over 4lbs including bass of the year come unbuttoned during the fight since July 4th. Its been a brutal stretch but Im looking forward to the fall when they put the feedbag on.


Bummer the bigguns are comeing off! Ive had two 5 plus fish come off on jumps while burning a buzz and another 4-5 lber come off of a swaggin minnow this yr.,and havent landed one over 5 yet. . Always gets you going when it happens. LOL I usually fall asleep thinking about it the night it happens,then my blood starts boiling all over again.
Gotta love it thought and is whats part of keeping ya going back for more.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Are you fishing all private waters pigsticker? Otherwise, if a central Ohio lake, please share.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

All my hawg bass this year have come from semi private places (u have to ask) or Lake Erie. Even the semi private places get pounded just not many big bass are kept is the difference. I've caught plenty of both lm and sm this year from public places like Big Darby, Big Walnut, Alum , Hoover, Indian, Scioto and Delaware lake just nothing photo worthy. I also fish for crappie, carp, cats, muskie and saugeye locally.Id still rather fish Erie than any of my local pigpens.


----------

